# More Jet Ski wankers



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

http://www.news.com.au/top-stories/jet- ... 6257961439


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

nasty :twisted:


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm surprised they didn't shoot at them... Tasmanians must be getting softer.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

They do this stuff all the time. Across your trolling lines, donuts within metres of you, scaring widlife. Inconsiderate bastards. And operating illegally most of the time.

The water police are needed, incognito. They'd have a field day at places like Jumpinpin, Caloundra.... actually anywhere!

Trevor


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcVFDV0AACBfgAAQQIUAGAAhHAA//9+gMADStiJlMT0CaNGjQDIGptTFMQTZQNA009Qam1IaG1HqAAAFCBG8fLDoYa3x3T6O6zbCaDc7OVdCzxkKu64YxFpBYmhNRUVMA3BFxxxGSmDUOmYfDKO7vBaXsJ2CpFTq6bDWh7JNBQFaGAULE/RBQQc+QVDNS0jEfhkBkHvHRhHQzRWNtnDNtByoKmeqiiIev7NtcL1kezhFApOVRZA0PmfBxNUa0AnUUkrBJXoEWy5ko0i1BoThAym78XckU4UJDFRQ1dA=


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Red

Come to the Pin for one day with me. Any day, weekends are worse.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

And there were babies in there, you don't hate babies do you?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

To be honest, as a casual observer, it looks like the people on the jetskis saw the dolphins and thought "oh look, there's dolphins, quick, lets go for a closer look", and they then scooted over very close for a look. I doubt they would have hit any nor were trying too. Does it seem irresponsible, yes maybe. Was it done with malicious intent, I doubt it, just a poor spur of the moment decision maybe?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Jet ski's and Dolphins = no fish
They all should all be sent to Japan for harpooning practice.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Jet ski's and Dolphins = no fish
> They all should all be sent to Japan for harpooning practice.


Dolphin - the other, other white meat.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

RedPhoenix said:


> There's an old motorcycling adage: Not every biker is a wanker, but every wanker seems to own a bike.
> 
> Sounds like this is similar. I've actually never come across an inconsiderate jet skiier, despite many hundreds of hours on the water; sounds like others are not so lucky.


Red

I have to say you are very lucky. My last trip out down the Gold Coast early on a Sunday morning like 6.30 am I copped 40 jet Skiers in a row one after the other well within 30 metres and they were on full tilt. I was close to shore as well, the erosion to the bank on these alone must be incredible besides rooting up my fishing spot. Later in the day I was treated to three groups of about a dozen at about 15 metres. There are so many of them on the water in Gold Coast waters I reckon its only a matter of time before bans come into place...They are banned in Sydney Harbour aren't they?

Cheers


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Nativeman said:


> I have to say you are very lucky. My last trip out down the Gold Coast early on a Sunday morning like 6.30 am I copped 40 jet Skiers in a row one after the other well within 30 metres and they were on full tilt. I was close to shore as well, the erosion to the bank on these alone must be incredible besides rooting up my fishing spot. Later in the day I was treated to three groups of about a dozen at about 15 metres. There are so many of them on the water in Gold Coast waters I reckon its only a matter of time before bans come into place...They are banned in Sydney Harbour aren't they?
> Cheers


I think so. Let Sydney crew answer that one. They are banned in Pumicestone Passage. The more (bans) the better.

They are digging their own graves.

Trevor


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Jetski's although annoying I don't believe are the worst on the Broadwater. Those damn jet boats make fishing crab island and the surrounding flats a waste of time after 9am.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

As usual the problem is it's the fly by night dickheads that spoil it for the rest of them. Just like the kayakers that decide they're going to go 10k off shore for their first trip without any experience, safety gear or checking out the weather before hand, everyone all of sudden thinks the rest of us are just as irresponsible.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Plasman said:


> Jetski's although annoying I don't believe are the worst on the Broadwater. Those damn jet boats make fishing crab island and the surrounding flats a waste of time after 9am.


Yep I hear you......add them to the list


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Not sure after watching the footage that I would say they targetted the pod. The article says they did and the ladies voice indicate that they did, but on the footage alone it appears to me that they either 1) did not see the dolphins until they were on top of them or 2) Made a poor spur of the moment decision to try get amongst them (as per Barra's comment above)

It does not appear to me that it was malicious - silly at worst


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

garyp said:


> Not sure after watching the footage that I would say they targetted the pod. The article says they did and the ladies voice indicate that they did, but on the footage alone it appears to me that they either 1) did not see the dolphins until they were on top of them or 2) Made a poor spur of the moment decision to try get amongst them (as per Barra's comment above)
> 
> It does not appear to me that it was malicious - silly at worst


Saw them Defending themselves on the news last night, so obviously they don't feel they did anything wrong.
they said the pod came and played with them, however as you mention, the footage that was played during the story seemed to show them running down the pod from behind... 
Whatever they did, that lady didn't see it their way.


----------



## Perro (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, and sadly i'm not surprised.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

regardless of the fact that jetski's are supposed to not be within 300m of dolphins and the pair featured were dickheads.. lets not tar all jetskiers with the same brush please..

I own a ski and regularly go out with other guys.. we are all mature, considerate water users.. not young dickhead hoons whom we despise.. it only take a few to ruin it for the rest of us..

I have seen the same actions being taken by, tinnies, ski boats, yachts, catamarans, even swimmers.. people see dolphins and immediately go "ooohh.. lets go look"...


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

landyman said:


> I have seen the same actions being taken by, tinnies, ski boats, yachts, catamarans, even swimmers.. people see dolphins and immediately go "ooohh.. lets go look"...


We can blame that on Flipper


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

landyman said:


> regardless of the fact that jetski's are supposed to not be within 300m of dolphins and the pair featured were dickheads.. lets not tar all jetskiers with the same brush please..
> 
> I own a ski and regularly go out with other guys.. we are all mature, considerate water users.. not young dickhead hoons whom we despise.. it only take a few to ruin it for the rest of us..
> 
> I have seen the same actions being taken by, tinnies, ski boats, yachts, catamarans, even swimmers.. people see dolphins and immediately go "ooohh.. lets go look"...


How close can they come to other craft like kayaks? Is there a speed restriction in this situation?

How close can they come to people in the water 
1. swimming?
2. standing fishing from the shore?
Is there a speed restriction in this situation?

Trevor


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

best to check your local state laws.. 
In Vic the rules are as follows but make no mention of kayaks.. only recreational boaters..

_Recreational boaters must not approach closer than 200m to whales or 100m
to dolphins. Jet skis must not approach closer than 300m. When within 300m
of whales, 150m of dolphins or 50m of seals you must:
• maintain a constant speed not exceeding 5 knots and avoid sudden changes
in direction
• not approach a whale, dolphin or seal head on or be in their path
• leave the area if a whale, dolphin or seal shows signs of disturbance
• not separate any whale, dolphin or seal from it's group
• not come between a mother and her calf/pup.
Some commercial operators hold permits to conduct tours that allow them
within 100m of whales or 50m of dolphins.
Between 1 June and 31 October, vessels are prohibited from parts of Logan's
Beach near Warrnambool, while Southern Right whales are in residence
to rear their calves. There are protected seal colonies along the coastline
where vessels are prohibited within 100m of a seal during breeding season
(1 November - end February) and 50m of a seal outside of breeding season_


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks, I did..

PWC drivers must keep a distance of 30 metres from other moving boats when travelling at more than 10 knots - unless the PWC is involved in an approved aquatic event or where doing so would endanger the driver or another person.

*Give way (non-powered boats)*
Give way to sailing boats, canoes and boardriders.

*Distance and speed*
For your safety, and that of everyone else using the water, it is important you do not exceed set speed limits Do not travel at speeds where your wash can cause damage to the shoreline, other boats or injury to others.

The International Regulations for Preventing Collisions at Sea requires that you consider the density of traffic in the area to determine a safe speed. The following distances must be adhered to, or reduce speed to six knots, within:

60 m of people in the water
60 m of anchored or moored boats, structures, boat ramps, jetties or pontoons
60 m of the shore
60 m of the boundary of a bathing reserve.

Exceptions apply to six knots within 60 m of the shore under the following conditions:

The waterway is less than 120 m wide, and
The personal watercraft operator is operating the personal watercraft in as close as practicable to a straight line to transit the area.
The personal watercraft operator stays as close as is practicable to the centre of the waterway or a marked channel.

In coastal waters, freestyling or wave jumping is restricted to:

Outside 200 m of the shore if dwellings are within 100 m of the shoreline, and are in the vicinity of the waters where the personal watercraft is operating. Coastal waters do not include dams and inland waters.

This was interesting, but not policed here (to my knowledge)...
*Courtesy and general safety*

Riding a personal watercraft takes skill and a responsible attitude. Unfortunately, some riders believe a personal watercraft can be ridden anywhere and in any fashion without considering the consequences. As a rider, you must be aware of the hazards and know how your actions can affect other waterway users. Remember at 60 km/h your personal watercraft will travel 100 m in six seconds.

The fun side of riding a personal watercraft is to ride fast, turn quickly and jump waves and wash. It is easy to lose track of how close you are travelling to the shore, fixed objects and other boats while having fun. Serious accidents have occurred from collisions because the rider has misjudged distance, misread other riders' intentions or did not realise how close they were to hazardous objects.

_Not everyone wants to share your experience in riding a personal watercraft._ (italics added). To gain the most enjoyment from your personal watercraft, ride where you can have fun but remain mindful of others.

*Freestyling*
Freestyling is where your driving is erratic and non-directional, making it difficult for others to predict your course to avoid a collision. High speed manoeuvres such as wake-jumping, donuts, figure 8s and 360s are examples of freestyling.

This form of activity causes problems with other waterway users and nearby residents. When you are freestyling be aware of other waterway users. Find a place away from populated areas (for example away from beaches and residential areas) to conduct these manoeuvres. Always check over your shoulders and then double check before you conduct a turn, especially at high speeds. Do not turn until you are sure it is safe to do so.

In coastal waters, freestyling or wave jumping is restricted to outside 200 m of the shore if dwellings are within 100 m of the shore line, and are in the vicinity of the waters where the personal watercraft is operating. Coastal waters do not include dams and inland waters. Information about prohibited freestyle areas on the Gold Coast and Sunshine Coast .

*Marine zones*

Your safety and the safety of others is an important consideration when using your personal watercraft. But when it comes to complaints about personal watercraft activity the predominant issue is the noise and nuisance caused by these craft. In areas where there a large number of waterside residences, narrow stretches of navigable water and the waterway is used for other low impact activity (swimming, rowing and so on), excluding personal watercraft from these areas may be the only feasible way of effectively managing the noise, amenity, safety and environmental impacts created by their use.



landyman said:


> I own a ski and regularly go out with other guys.. we are all mature, considerate water users.. not young dickhead hoons whom we despise.. it only takes a few to ruin it for the rest of us..


Yep. I wish it was like that here. Any weekend day at Jumpinpin there are 100 passes of jetskis most breaking some of these rules. Maybe a phone call.....

Trevor


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

yep.. take down rego numbers, video (if possible) and report them.. I know that there is a very large movement amongst PWC riders to get rid of this hoon element..


----------



## tassie2 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi am in Tassie and this was a news story all day.
Basic boat courtesy of course is to keep a wide berth..

One point about it all is that these turkeys aren't on jet skis.

As an 80s watersports person, I rode Jet skis a bit .
A true jet ski you of course stand up on like a motorbike.
99% of punters couldn't even get up on one.
They'd be drowned and stuffed after 5 minutes.
Was a real skill to operate one for sure.
Noisy yes I agree but far less around in those days..
Sailboards and canoes were more fun for me.

The things now are overpriced lair boats your granny could ride flat out.
An agency is near my place that sells the accessory boat surrounds that clip over them to make the annoying buzz boxes about 14 foot long for waterskiing.
These are the pocket bikes of the water.
Just as annoying and ridden by older versions of the minibike twerps.
All seem to be towed for some reason by lowered bright green or purple Falcon utes.

A sign of the times /get a loan/ buy something expensive/ noisy/ and annoy the community.

Have a nice quiet kyaking day.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

tassie2 said:


> ridden by older versions of the minibike twerps.


again.. lets not generalize here please..

in every aspect of community you will have the "dickhead" factor.. unfortunately the "dickheads" on jetski's/pwc's, whatever you want to call them, are usually seen more, due to the fact they are being dickheads close to the shoreline/beach for all too see.. it's the guys who are older/more mature/or just not dickheads who do long touring trips, explore, camp off their ski's (and fish btw) and act like "normal" members of society that aren't seen as they are usually off in some far away place touring the oceans, "behaving" themselves..

jetski fishing btw is taking off in a huge way.. experiencing the same "boom" as kayak fishing did 2-3 yrs ago..


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

While I agree with landyman it is not great to generalise groups, and that there is very likely a number of riders who obey the law and stay a respectful distance from other water users/are not often seen, it appears to the majority of people the large majority of jet ski users appear to break the law. Over the last week on the murray I saw dozens and dozens of jet skis and not a single one was obeying the laws as posted earlier here nor the courtesy and general safety directives. Some skis were ridden by teenagers who looked 16 at most. Funnily enough the 'little kids' appeared to be more responsible. A considerable number of the riders were breaking ALL the noted '60m distance' laws i.e doing high speed donuts, tearing along at 80km/h+ right just meteres from large boats, moored boats, kids playing in the water, fishing boats etc etc. It is hard not to generalise when this appears to be consistent with the behaviour of 80% or more of riders you see. The water police need to begin much heavier enforcement (there should be confiscation laws the same as for people caught 'hooning' in cars) and the responsible riders need to band together to either demand enforcement against the bad elements or they need to (preferable in large groups) start videoing, noting down rego's and reporting the irresponsible elements in droves.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Near miss in PPB.

http://media.smh.com.au/news/national-n ... 75921.html


----------

